# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Yβρίδιο carduelis carduelis με carduelis caniceps

## jk21

http://www.birds.kz/hybridgallery.ph...&p=1#003000255



o ανθρωπος που εχει ανεβασει τις φωτο ,το στηριζει μαλλον για το μαυρο στο κεφαλι που δεν υπαρχει στην caniceps

----------


## koukoulis

Να είναι γόνιμα άραγε;

----------


## jk21

πιστευω πως ναι ! μια μικρη παραληψη ειναι οτι το ονομα τους ειναι carduelis carduelis και των δυο και το υποειδος ειναι caniceps στη  μια περιπτωση και καποιο αλλο μαλλον μεγαλοσωμο και μαλλον major για την αλλη περιπτωση .Δηλαδη απλα ειναι διαφορετικο υποειδος

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_goldfinch




> _carduelis_ group
> _C. c. balcanica_ Sachtleben, 1919 – southeastern European_C. c. brevirostris_ Zarudny, 1890 – Crimea, north Caucasus_C. c. britannica_ (Hartert, 1903) – British Isles_C. c. carduelis_ (Linnaeus, 1758) – most of European mainland, Scandinavia_C. c. colchica_ Koudashev, 1915 – Crimea and northern Caucasus_C. c. frigoris_ Wolters, 1953 – western Siberia_C. c. niediecki_ Reichenow, 1907 – southwest Asia, northeast Africa_C. c. parva_ Tschusi, 1901 – Atlantic Macaronesic Islands (Canary I., Madeira), Iberia, northwest Africa._C. c. tschusii_ Arrigoni degli Oddi, 1902 – Corsica, Sardinia, Sicily_C. c. volgensis_ Buturlin, 1906 – southern Ukraine, southwestern Russia and northwestern Kazakhstan
> _caniceps_ group
> _C. c. caniceps_ Vigors, 1831 – southern central Asia._C. c. paropanisi_ Kollibay, 1910 – Afghanistan to western Himalaya and Tien Shan._C. c. subulata_ (Gloger, 1833) – south-central Siberia._C. c. ultima_ Koelz, 1949 – southern Iran

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ας βαλω δυο φωτο να υπαρχουν σε περιπτωση που δεν ανοιγει το λινκ :winky: 

*© Vladimir Dvorianov*

*© Vladimir Dvorianov*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στη φύση έχουν παρατηρηθεί αρκετές φορές Υβρίδια μεταξύ των διαφόρων υποειδών όπως (C.majorXC.subulata)-(C.paropanisiX C.loudoni).

----------


## tasos-mo

Πολυ όμορφο....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

